# Morning Energy to Bang Out 💥 the Day



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

What do you use/do for energy in the morning? What gets you ready to start *Ubering*, working, taking care of kids, household, etc?

I need a good nights sleep, 5 hour energy and morning exercise. As long as I get those 3 things in I can take on anything.

I love breakfast but unfortunately skip it most days.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Good night sleep, good breakfast, coffee .


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> What do you use/do for energy in the morning? What gets you ready to start *Ubering*, working, taking care of kids, household, etc?
> 
> I need a good nights sleep, 5 hour energy and morning exercise. As long as I get those 3 things in I can take on anything.
> 
> I love breakfast but unfortunately skip it most days.


Energy drinks are super bad for you.

You may need to exercise more (says the guy that doesn't exercise). I noticed that my ex had a lot more energy when she exercised regularly.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I do drink a coffee at work to help focus a bit but mostly lots of water.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

VanGuy said:


> I do drink a coffee at work to help focus a bit but mostly lots of water.


Me too. Lots of water. I do my peloton bike and walk everyday . Especially now that I have so much time



UberBastid said:


> View attachment 443790


I fondly remember those days .


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Every time I go in, my doc tells me to stop drinking coffee.
Now, I stopped doing a lot of bad things for me, but I can't stop the coffee habit.

I tried to explain to him that it is not _only_ for me. 
It is for the overall good of society, and the public in general.



The queen &#128120; said:


> I fondly remember those days .


Yea me too.
It was my drug of choice.
I had a dealer in Oakland that would sell uncut eight-balls.
Yum. Uncut.
Can't get coke these days I'm told. It's cut with synthetic heroine at unknown strengths ...
Just as well, one line of good coke and the blood would spurt outta my ears and I'd lay down and die ... sure of it.

I am getting the back of the throat drips just thinking about it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Every time I go in, my doc tells me to stop drinking coffee. Now, I stopped doing a lot of bad things for me, but I can't stop the coffee habit. I tried to explain to him that it is not _only_ for me. It is for the overall good of society, and the public in general.


Yeah, my doctor told me to give up booze, fatty foods, and wild women.
So I gave up my doctor instead.:thumbup:


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Every time I go in, my doc tells me to stop drinking coffee.
> Now, I stopped doing a lot of bad things for me, but I can't stop the coffee habit.
> 
> I tried to explain to him that it is not _only_ for me.
> It is for the overall good of society, and the public in general.


I don't drink coffee much but it"s pretty chilly today and a cup sounds pretty good at the moment.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Only been drinking coffee the past few years and it doesn't do anything for me, so it doesn't matter whether I drink it or not. I survived about 50 years without coffee, so guess I could survive the rest without it, too. Then again, I don't drink a whole lot, so what ever...

Energy drinks? Used to drink those, too. No effect whatsoever. Plus A TON of sugar. Or Aspartame. Or Sucralose. Ugghhh... My migraine type headaches disappeared when I stopped drinking Diet Coke.

Anyway... I really don't have a routine. Guess a good night of sleep is the main thing for me. I'm not a morning person at all, but if I have to get up at a certain time, that's what I'll do and have no issues getting up even after just a few hours.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

The wife


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Every time I go in, my doc tells me to stop drinking coffee.
> Now, I stopped doing a lot of bad things for me, but I can't stop the coffee habit.
> 
> I tried to explain to him that it is not _only_ for me.
> ...


 Was mine as well. Pure stuff in the end 1989 and 1990. I got a new nose because of that &#128514;. The dealer was very famous in our night scene in SAARBRUKEN. Coffee is ok when you drink 2 cups x day


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

observer said:


> Energy drinks are super bad for you.
> 
> You may need to exercise more (says the guy that doesn't exercise). I noticed that my ex had a lot more energy when she exercised regularly.


Yeah. I'm completely addicted to it. I need it to start the day. I think what I go through with 5 hour withdrawal is similar to what coffee drinkers and smokers go through.

Also with exercise it's hard for me to work up a sweat. I can jog and walk for a long time before I start sweating. Probably dont push myself hard enough.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

None of that stuff does me much good. I mean, if I go too long without sleeping I fall asleep. But usually I'm pretty demotivated when I first wake up, or right after eating or drinking something. Eating coffee beans can ward off sleep but doesn't provide much motivation. Exercise tires me out.

I get random bursts of energy maybe once every two months, where I will be in an almost euphoric state with a lot of energy, and feel on top of the world, but I also become impulsive and arrogant. This will sometimes last like 30 hours, and I swear I can accomplish more in those 30 hours than I can in a week. If anything, reading motivational articles was more of a cause of this than anything else. Years ago, I would feel this way as often as once or twice per week. 

But it's hard to get into that state when you aren't excited about the future. I can't even get myself to read a motivational article because I don't really feel motivated to be motivated. If I complete one goal, that just means I need to find another goal to accomplish. Without goals, boredom ensues. There is a risk that if you complete a goal, it might take some time to find a new goal. So completing a goal early is not necessarily good.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Eww why are people glorifying street drugs.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Yum. Uncut.


Also can describe male penis.




Mkang14 said:


> Eww why are people glorifying street drugs.


Cause some of them are awesome.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Sleep, and water for me and then I eat a late breakfast.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Wake up late, eat a really big breakfast, take a morning nap, wake up, eat a really big lunch, take a nap, wake up, wait a couple of hours for dinner, eat a big big dinner, drink a box of Franzia, have a bedtime snack, post on UP.net, go to bed late :ninja:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Zebonkey said:


> Cause some of them are awesome.


Nope. None are. **** drugs.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Wake up late, eat a really big breakfast, take a morning nap, wake up, eat a really big lunch, take a nap,


Describes my morning schedule. Double nap is great.


Mkang14 said:


> @@@@ drugs.


Drugs good.
Booze good.
Sober living is sooo overrated.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I chose good nights sleep, coffee and a good breakfast. Pretty much my life on lockdown. Coffee all day now seems like.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Nope. None are. @@@@ drugs.


Isn't 5 hour energy just a highly concentrated stimulant drug?


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> What do you use/do for energy in the morning? What gets you ready to start *Ubering*, working, taking care of kids, household, etc?
> 
> I need a good nights sleep, 5 hour energy and morning exercise. As long as I get those 3 things in I can take on anything.
> 
> I love breakfast but unfortunately skip it most days.


Based on my personal observations of drivers, exercise appears to be very low on the list, while smoking like a chimney is very high.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Isn't 5 hour energy just a highly concentrated stimulant drug?


Yeah gets me super horny and if that's wrong I dont want to be right.

I've had bad experience with people that were on crystal meth, cocaine, pcp. So street drugs can **** the **** off


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, my doctor told me to give up booze, fatty foods, and wild women.
> So I gave up my doctor instead.:thumbup:


Good choice, get a second opinion ...

I didn't give up booze, but I have increased my consumption of wild foods and fatty women.

(I have a great recipe for wok fried bat -- best enjoyed with fatty women.)



Trafficat said:


> Isn't 5 hour energy just a highly concentrated stimulant drug?


Yes.
Try snorting it.
wooooooo hooooooooo


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Globalists love you and your energy drinks. Those are a path way to Cancer and or a shortened life span. Don't ask how I know.

Course I don't expect you to read this, Oh well.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah gets me super horny and if that's wrong I dont want to be right.
> 
> I've had bad experience with people that were on crystal meth, cocaine, pcp. So street drugs can @@@@ the @@@@ off


I liked it better when you had me on ignore


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Isn't 5 hour energy just a highly concentrated stimulant drug?


I would say even worse . But don't quote me o. It .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I would say even worse . But don't quote me o. It .


That's because you are pro cocaine and street drugs. So you would think it's a better option


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

I miss a good ole cat fight , say what you really think Queen


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ubertool said:


> Theres a @&$&@&$ on this forum if you get horny, is that better&#128513;
> 
> I liked it better when you had me on ignore


Yeah me too. ✌ see you never


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Globalists love you and your energy drinks. Those are a path way to Cancer and or a shortened life span. Don't ask how I know.
> 
> Course I don't expect you to read this, Oh well.


Oh, come on man.
Jeeze, do you expect to get through this life alive?

I guess it's a personal choice, but I have always tried to balance quantity with quality.
If I wake up with my ass draggin three feet behind me, and I've got a real busy day ahead ... I will drink an extra cup of coffee with extra sugar, and pick up a Red Bull on the way in to the office.
Is it good for me? No.
But, I don't do it a lot .. in fact I do it rarely.
Can my body take a little abuse once in a while - hell yes. I treat it well most of the time, but sometimes its just gonna get beat up and put away wet. I heal.
And, if it takes five years off the end? It's ok. I'll pay it. Not likely that it'll be a _good_ five years anyway.

Thirty years ago I told my doc that I'd quit smoking, and I did.
He told me that smoking takes ten years offa your life.
I said that "When I hit 60 then, I'm going to start smoking again. I like to smoke, a lot. So, at that age? so what? ten years? I don't wanna be 70 ,,,"
He just smiled

Here I am 66. And 70 don't look so old. 
And I can't imagine smoking tobacco.
Ugh.



Ubertool said:


> I miss a good ole cat fight , say what you really think Queen


I have fought Queeny before.
It's hard to keep a bad girl down -- it's fun to try, but hard to do.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

No


Mkang14 said:


> That's because you are pro cocaine and street drugs. So you would think it's a better option


 no cocaine since 1996. I am clean. Also 30-35 years ago we had good stuff not the crap they give to junkies now . 
I tried this 5 hrs energy drink one time and I thought I had a heart attack . Same with Red Bull .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah me too. ✌ see you never


Naw, come on kang.
Iggy is for cowards.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

I could not imagine the queen on coke , I’d put a gun to my head for sure, stay clean queen


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> No
> 
> no cocaine since 1996. I am clean. Also 30-35 years ago we had good stuff not the crap they give to junkies now .
> I tried this 5 hrs energy drink one time and I thought I had a heart attack . Same with Red Bull .


Yeah but saying its worse then street drugs is pretty crazy in my book.

I've been punched in the face by a male drug addict but have never seen anyone change that much with 5 hour. First and only time I've ever been punched in the face.

Street drugs are pure evil. Pure ****ing evil. It turns great people to people you dont recognize. People that sell their stuff, become abusive. Anything for the next fix and **** anyone around them.

Also never known anyone to die from 5 hour but I'm sure everyone knows of someone that died of drugs.


UberBastid said:


> Naw, come on kang.
> Iggy is for cowards.


I guess I'm a coward then. But I only ignore people that do nothing for me. Bores.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Naw, come on kang.
> Iggy is for cowards.


What is Iggy? I know Iggy the rapper Or whatever she sings


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

The queens racist against Indians by her own words , and mkang is racist against white people as she just said to get a thread locked , hmmmm. , 2 racists arguing , time to get the popcorn


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah but saying its worse then street drugs is pretty crazy in my book.
> 
> I've been punched in the face by a male drug addict but have never seen anyone change that much with 5 hour. First and only time I've ever been punched in the face.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on that . Also and not being better than anyone here, when I did cocaine in Germany I had clean stuff because I was in a certain circle . My father had one of the best restaurants and hotels in saarbrucken and the people who came and dine all did cocaine. Nothing from street vendors. My dealer was a very closed friend to Oscar Lafontaine and his cabinet. They used to eat at my father place several times x week .


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah but saying its worse then street drugs is pretty crazy in my book.
> 
> I've been punched in the face by a male drug addict but have never seen anyone change that much with 5 hour. First and only time I've ever been punched in the face.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you got punched in the face though , never could have anticipated that ( company you keep)



The queen &#128120; said:


> I agree with you on that . Also and not being better than anyone here, when I did cocaine in Germany I had clean stuff because I was in a certain circle . My father had one of the best restaurants and hotels in saarbrucken and the people who came and dine all did cocaine. Nothing from street vendors. My dealer was a very closed friend to Oscar Lafontaine and his cabinet. They used to eat at my father place several times x week .


I think all the name dropping designer clothes my house is big my life is great stuff , is far worse than the coke, IMO , carry on


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Queen: Iggy = the ignore button.

Kang: Street drugs are bad. For sure. And, maybe I'm just flashing back to a different day. Street drugs never USED to be as bad as they are now.
Sometimes a bad acid trip ... Valium and tequila on hand.
But, the drugs that I used in MY heyday ... pot was the most common. Acid and hallucinogens were common, but I never got into them. "Downers", which were basically sleeping pills (Nembutal, Seconal) reds and yellows.
MY thing was uppers. I wanted to party. Be awake, alert. Drink all night. Dance all night. **** *all* night. PARTY!!
Coke fit that bill just fine.

I've paid for it. It has taken a toll on my heart and liver ... oh well, quality over quantity.
I pay the fiddler.
No regrets.
None.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> What do you use/do for energy in the morning? What gets you ready to start *Ubering*, working, taking care of kids, household, etc?
> 
> I need a good nights sleep, 5 hour energy and morning exercise. As long as I get those 3 things in I can take on anything.
> 
> I love breakfast but unfortunately skip it most days.


You forgot "bills... an enormous ceiling high stack of bills". Seriously, anytime I feel like not doing it, all I need to do is review my budget spreadsheet and then "fffffaaaaaak, I guess Im going to the salt mines once again".


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

dmoney155 said:


> You forgot "bills... an enormous ceiling high stack of bills". Seriously, anytime I feel like not doing it, all I need to do is review my budget spreadsheet and then "fffffaaaaaak, I guess Im going to the salt mines once again".


Stress can kill you and worse than drugs .
My husband has so much stress that he has 2 heart attacks and now take 13 pills x day since he was 45. He is skinny, exercise everyday and eat very clean. He can't sleep at night since this virus came along. Last week he let go 84 go. People who have worked with him for 10-20 years. In 2008 when the recession hit he did not take his salary for 1 year. Now it's even worse . Glad the people he layed off can applied for some assistance. Stress can kill him. Not the dam virus .


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Me too. Lots of water. I do my peloton bike and walk everyday . Especially now that I have so much time
> 
> 
> I fondly remember those days .


Yes!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Queen: Iggy = the ignore button.
> 
> Kang: Street drugs are bad. For sure. And, maybe I'm just flashing back to a different day. Street drugs never USED to be as bad as they are now.
> Sometimes a bad acid trip ... Valium and tequila on hand.
> ...


I have paid for it as well. I am still ok at 55. I eat very clean and healthy and exercise. I get horrible migraines that require me to lay down in a dark room for days. I was depressed for years and my nose was a mess due so much cocaine that they called me Scarface . &#128514;

I would spend 300-500 deutche Mark at that time and had only silver straws made for me .
I was so skinny and yet looked amazing . &#129300;&#128514;&#128514;&#128563;. Glad those days are over . I regret nothing . I hope my kids will never so drugs .



Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, my doctor told me to give up booze, fatty foods, and wild women.
> So I gave up my doctor instead.:thumbup:


 My doctor told me many years ago that I was obese. I was 162 lbs. I told her to F herself. She was at least 200. I told her to look into a mirror.



The queen &#128120; said:


> I have paid for it as well. I am still ok at 55. I eat very clean and healthy and exercise. I get horrible migraines that require me to lay down in a dark room for days. I was depressed for years and my nose was a mess due so much cocaine that they called me Scarface . &#128514;
> 
> I would spend 300-500 deutche Mark at that time and had only silver straws made for me .
> I was so skinny and yet looked amazing . &#129300;&#128514;&#128514;&#128563;. Glad those days are over . I regret nothing . I hope my kids will never so drugs .
> ...


I should write a book with the help of my daughter for the grammar and sarcasm. I am sure I could make some good money &#128514;

Also I take these everyday . I used to jog 10 miles, Pilates, yoga, boxing, 10 years karate with the kids . I did my part. If I must die please take me in my sleep like my grandma . The kids know what to do .


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Oh, come on man.
> Jeeze, do you expect to get through this life alive?


Moderation is key. Should I drink an energy drink , it will be the 5 hr. However I prefer a Vitamin B-50.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Stress can kill you and worse than drugs .
> My husband has so much stress that he has 2 heart attacks and now take 13 pills x day since he was 45. He is skinny, exercise everyday and eat very clean. He can't sleep at night since this virus came along. Last week he let go 84 go. People who have worked with him for 10-20 years. In 2008 when the recession hit he did not take his salary for 1 year. Now it's even worse . Glad the people he layed off can applied for some assistance. Stress can kill him. Not the dam virus .


Sounds like tryin to keep up with the Jones May be killing him, stop and smell the roses sometime , all work and no play makes jack a dull boy


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

Oh you wanted to know the things that get US up and going in the morning?

I'm sorry I thought you said things that get IT up in the morning


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> My doctor told me many years ago that I was obese. I was 162 lbs. I told her to F herself. She was at least 200. I told her to look into a mirror.


In our family (dads side) we have girls with big asses and/or big boobs. Even when we look skinny we are considered fat/obese based on weight.

I think doctors have cooled it on calling out borderline overweight people.


wastaxinowuber said:


> View attachment 443842
> 
> 
> Oh you wanted to know the things that get US up and going in the morning?
> ...


Whatever floats your boat &#129325;


UberBastid said:


> I have fought Queeny before.
> It's hard to keep a bad girl down -- it's fun to try, but hard to do.


You're pretty lovable as much as you're a jackass


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Those work really well, Can break those 100's in half, all one needs. Have any you want to part with? My Arabian princess will love you for that.



wastaxinowuber said:


> Oh you wanted to know the things that get US up and going in the morning?
> 
> I'm sorry I thought you said things that get IT up in the morning


Not sorry....


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> In our family (dads side) we have girls with big asses and/or big boobs. Even when we look skinny we are considered fat/obese based on weight.
> 
> I think doctors have cooled it on calling out borderline overweight people.
> 
> Whatever floats your boat &#129325;


I am the only one who has boobs and asss in my family. My sister ( 2 years older) is flat like a pancake. My sister daughter the same.. my daughter is like me. Just taller (5"8).



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Moderation is key. Should I drink an energy drink , it will be the 5 hr. However I prefer a Vitamin B-50.


If you eat properly you need no vitamins .


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> In our family (dads side) we have girls with big asses and/or big boobs. Even when we look skinny we are considered fat/obese based on weight.
> 
> I think doctors have cooled it on calling out borderline overweight people.
> 
> Whatever floats your boat &#129325;


The more I hear about your dad, the more I like like him


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> What do you use/do for energy in the morning? What gets you ready to start *Ubering*, working, taking care of kids, household, etc?
> 
> I need a good nights sleep, 5 hour energy and morning exercise. As long as I get those 3 things in I can take on anything.
> 
> I love breakfast but unfortunately skip it most days.


I use the choke to start in morning.
Start slow.
Warm up.
Change gears.
Then
Once moving . . . like a Freight Train.



UberBastid said:


> View attachment 443790


Just give me the $100.00 bill !

Keep the lines.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm a bit of a dichotomy. I still smoke a few cigs but I work out. I count my calories but drink diet coke all the time. I'm all over the place because I find purely healthy habits unsustainable, so I've got this awkward fusion of good and bad going on.

I don't usually eat breakfast, for the most part. I often eat one larger meal per day, or occasionally two smaller ones. But I don't have a particular morning pick-me-up.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I think doctors have cooled it on calling out borderline overweight people.


I stopped driving a year or so ago, and started this job I'm on now.
While it is not physically demanding ... much, it is way more exercise than I got driving.
I am on my feet almost all the time, constantlly moving ...

I went in for an appt and doc walks in and looks at me hard and says, "So, how do you feel?"
Dayam. What does HE know?
I said, "I feel find doc. How do YOU feel?"
He laughed. Looked down at my chart and said, "Well, let me tell you what I see. I see your cholestrol down 25% since last visit. I see your blood pressure down 30 points on the systolic and equal on the diastolic. I see that you have lost 23 pounds .... ? Whats going on?"

I laughed and told him I have a job that I love, that is more physically demanding than driving a car. He said, 'good'.

Next time I went in about six months later he told me to stop losing weight. Believe that? I have NEVER been told to stop losing weight. 
I am now 6'1" and weigh a little over 210.
He said that he likes to "see my seasoned patients carry ten or twenty pounds more than the book says they should have. If you ever get sick, like real sick - you may need that storage."

When I was young and working a lot and chasing girls and drugging I weighed 175 lbs. I see pix of me from back then - I didn't look healthy. I looked happy !!!! LoL. But, not so healthy.
After I married the most recent wife, I went right to 240 lbs. Too fat. It's moms fault for keeping this tomcat offa the fence.

The numbers that are published in regards to height and weight and gender are bullshit.
My doc says so.
Just be healthy.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Hello Mkang!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I use the choke to start in morning.
> Start slow.
> Warm up.
> Change gears.
> ...


I used to have a '64 VW bug that I drove back and forth to college.
The carburetor messed up (I was always wrenching on this car just to keep it rolling).
I removed the choke. Hell, it cost $22 for the part, screw it.

I would go out in the morning, pump the gas twice, hit the key and it would fire right up.
BUT, if I put it in gear and tried to put a load on it -- it would die.
And THEN it would be flooded ... damn.

If I started it and just sat there for 60 seconds it was good to go
It gave me a chance to shake a smoke out of the pack, tamp it down on the steering wheel, get it lit and take a couple of leisurely hits before ... putting it in gear and starting the day.

Loved that car.
Just don't rush her. Especially early in the morning.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ubertool said:


> The wife


That could mean oh so many different things...


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That could mean oh so many different things...


It means a lot to me&#128513;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> You're pretty lovable as much as you're a jackass


Ya know, I'm going to use that on my resume.
That's a good reference. Thank you.

A few years ago, when I was working as a foreclosure agent for some big banks here, I was working for one of the largest brokerages in northern Cali. Back then, agents had a problem with adjusting to the way banks do business. I have to represent MY client. It was my job to represent ... so I got all the heat.
Another broker called my boss with a complaint about how much of a Bastid I was being ... hell, I am doing my job ... anyway, boss says "I'm going to call her back. I want you to listen but be quiet. You're not here, ok?"
She pissed and moaned and then said something that made my boss prickle. She said something to the effect that she would file a complaint with the Board of Licensing in Sacramento. 
My boss took a deep breath and said, "You may not want Chuck as a friend, but believe this: you do not want him as an enemy. Be sure that you are absolutely right before you start a fight with him, and even then ...."

I don't think that's a bad rep to have.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Ya know, I'm going to use that on my resume.
> That's a good reference. Thank you.
> 
> A few years ago, when I was working as a foreclosure agent for some big banks here, I was working for one of the largest brokerages in northern Cali. Back then, agents had a problem with adjusting to the way banks do business. I have to represent MY client. It was my job to represent ... so I got all the heat.
> ...


That depends on how you look at at it. If you were to need a job down the line, those are burned bridges.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That depends on how you look at at it. If you were to need a job down the line, those are burned bridges.


You think?
I don't.

I live and work in a relatively small town of 100k.

Once I ended up standing in line at the grocery store behind someone who I evicted from a foreclosed house. I really didn't want to engage, but he recognized me. We talked briefly. Yea, things are better now, got a new house and a new wife ... I remember he said, "No hard feelings buddy. You did your job, and you did it as humanely as possible. You didn't create the situation, you just had to clean it up."

I try not to do things that I would be ashamed of. I can look (almost) anybody in the eye and feel ok with my actions. 
These prima-donna real estate agents think that "we don't do business like that here in this small town." Well, guess what ... the owner of this house is in Chicago, a fat man in a big glass office, and he doesn't give a husky **** WHAT you think. He knows real estate law in California and he's going to do things his way. You don't wanna do that? fine - you don't get to buy the house. Next?"

That's real. That's real life. You would think that a business person would want to know the real deal.
On the same vein though, if an agent wanted help to write an offer that would be accepted - I'd be glad to help. But when the other side started telling ME how things were going to work out ... I had some bad news for em.

Maybe that's why I understand Trump. I'm a lot like him.
Real.
Wanna know what I'm thinking? Just ask. I won't lie to ya.
But, don't ask if you don't wanna know, because I'm not good at sugar coating.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> You think?
> I don't.
> 
> I live and work in a relatively small town of 100k.
> ...


I wasn't referring to the people you evicted but the other brokers. If they all thought you were a jerk to deal with then that would be burned bridges.

I dont know you or them, and I wasn't there so I'm going off what you are saying.

Btw if Trump wasn't so offensive in speech he would have split the centralist liberal vote and drawn in the corresponding Sentors to his different projects such as that unbuilt wall and replacing Obamacare.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I wasn't referring to the people you evicted but the other brokers. If they all thought you were a jerk to deal with then that would be burned bridges.
> 
> I dont know you or them, and I wasn't there so I'm going off what you are saying.
> 
> Btw if Trump wasn't so offensive in speech he would have split the centralist liberal vote and drawn in the corresponding Sentors to his different projects such as that unbuilt wall and replacing Obamacare.


Yes, Trump and I shoot ourselves in the foot on occasion.
We both have difficulty in suffering the presence and participation of fools.

I am supposed to be dealing with a professional, who is supposed to know that I am required ... REQUIRED to execute the lawful instructions of my client. Not doing so can cost me my license.
I say that nicely, then I say it again a little less nicely, then I tell em to '**** off, I'm busy.'
And, I know, I shouldn't.
But, gawd help me ... I can't help but be me.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Eww why are people glorifying street drugs.


Two words: Euphoric Recall

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euphoric_recall
To be fair it applies to any addictive drug, legal or not, as well as addictive behaviors (e.g. compulsive gambling).


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Two words: Euphoric Recall
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euphoric_recall
> To be fair it applies to any addictive drug, legal or not, as well as addictive behaviors (e.g. compulsive gambling).


Not sure others have noticed but your observations and comments are spot on. With fox's denial, the autistic gay driver and now this. Really interesting &#128077;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

The “exercise 🏃‍♀️🏃‍♂️💨” poll option is obviously part of the feminist misandrist agenda as women never run ahead of or faster than or better than men. That use of emoji was reckless, factually incorrect, and obviously biased.



I like running, though. 👍🏼

I guess maybe the man could be about to pass the woman.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> The "exercise &#127939;‍♀&#127939;‍♂&#128168;" poll option is obviously part of the feminist misandrist agenda as women never run ahead of or faster than or better than men. That use of emoji was reckless, factually incorrect, and obviously biased.
> 
> I like running, though. &#128077;&#127996;
> 
> I guess maybe the man could be about to pass the woman.


The guy had to run behind so he could fart. Notice the &#128168;. Since women don't fart, it all makes sense.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> The "exercise &#127939;‍♀&#127939;‍♂&#128168;" poll option is obviously part of the feminist misandrist agenda as women never run ahead of or faster than or better than men. That use of emoji was reckless, factually incorrect, and obviously biased.
> 
> I like running, though. &#128077;&#127996;
> 
> I guess maybe the man could be about to pass the woman.


Nope he's watching her buns &#128520;


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Since women don't fart, it all makes sense.


haha I beg to differ when there's Mexican food involved and or it's that time of the month


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Nope he's watching her buns &#128520;


I'm a MGTOW now so I make sure to keep my social distance from women, not even to look at their bottoms, and not because of coronavirus.

&#127939;‍♂⚡ &#128109;

That is me running away from SJW feminists.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

wastaxinowuber said:


> haha I beg to differ when there's Mexican food involved and or it's that time of the month


Okay how in the world are "that time of the month" and farts related. I call baloney sir &#128105;‍⚖

&#128683;



waldowainthrop said:


> I'm a MGTOW now so I make sure to keep my social distance from women, not even to look at their bottoms, and not because of coronavirus.
> 
> &#127939;‍♂⚡ &#128109;
> 
> That is me running away from SJW feminists.


I appreciate the hyperlinks &#128077;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay how in the world are "that time of the month" and farts related. I call baloney sir &#128105;‍⚖
> 
> &#128683;


It all comes from the mysterious place and it's all unclean. ❌


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

I guess that's what makes her so special to me :wink:


Mkang14 said:


> Okay how in the world are "that time of the month" and farts related. I call baloney sir &#128105;‍⚖
> 
> &#128683;
> 
> ...





waldowainthrop said:


> It all comes from the mysterious place and it's all unclean. ❌


you know what they say, the bigger the booty...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Okay how in the world are "that time of the month" and farts related. I call baloney sir &#128105;‍⚖
> 
> &#128683;
> 
> ...


She craves Mexican food when Aunt Flo comes into town... somebody snitched on his wife... and her farts smell of baloney.

All is well and now the world is in place.


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

You really can find everything on Amazon. And wish.


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> She craves Mexican food when Aunt Flo comes into town... somebody snitched on his wife... and her farts smell of baloney.
> 
> All is well and now the world is in place.
> 
> View attachment 443914


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> The "exercise &#127939;‍♀&#127939;‍♂&#128168;" poll option is obviously part of the feminist misandrist agenda as women never run ahead of or faster than or better than men.


Mother nature making sure she gets, um, caught.


waldowainthrop said:


> That use of emoji was reckless, factually incorrect, and obviously biased.
> I like running, though. &#128077;&#127996;


So, you're saying that HER emoji was racist ... and your ... *thumbs up what?* is not misogynist?

Not taking sides, just sayin' ...


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> So, you're saying that HER emoji was racist ... and your ... *thumbs up what?* is not misogynist?
> 
> Not taking sides, just sayin' ...


I'm immune from critique. &#128075;&#127996;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> .... yea


I gotta tell ya, I really like your avatar.
I know that picture. I know the scene and the setting.
It's a great movie, and he did an outstanding job in it and I don't think he got near the recognition he deserved in doing it.

Totally off topic, but, wtf ... I am really, really high right now ... and I get to rambling about nonsense and opinions that nobody wants to hear.
So at this point I can just X out of this ... and ... hell, then then and what?

Good question. I'll do POST REPLY and see what happens.
It'll give me something to look forward to for an hour.

My horizon is shortening.
Makes two weeks look long. Like 6 yr old long.

OK. Here we go.


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

Everyone should eat an edible and then in an hour come back and post

We will learn way too much info about some people on here


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@UberBastid You are so high that you characterized my (satirical) accusation of @Mkang14 being a man-hater as an accusation of her being racist. &#128517;

As we all know, I am incapable of calling people racist. Only ideas are racist. As far as I can tell @Mkang14 doesn't harbor any.



wastaxinowuber said:


> Everyone should eat an edible and then in an hour come back and post
> 
> We will learn way too much info about some people on here


I am so short on edibles and there is no way to refill. Thanks coronavirus.

(I have cannabis maybe once a month.)


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I fondly remember those days .


Yeah, that figures.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> @UberBastid You are so high that you characterized my (satirical) accusation of @Mkang14 being a man-hater as an accusation of her being racist. &#128517;
> 
> As we all know, I am incapable of calling people racist. Only ideas are racist. As far as I can tell @Mkang14 doesn't harbor any.
> 
> ...


How dare you all‼ I am not racist whatsoever‼I'll take the classic stance of "I've dated every race". Hiss to you all‼

Sexist? Yeah, pretty much. &#129464;‍♀


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@Mkang14 has dated more ethnicities than me, which makes her the superior person. &#128519;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> What do you use/do for energy in the morning? What gets you ready to start *Ubering*, working, taking care of kids, household, etc?
> 
> I need a good nights sleep, 5 hour energy and morning exercise. As long as I get those 3 things in I can take on anything.
> 
> I love breakfast but unfortunately skip it most days.


Exercise, coffee☕ in the morning. Martini's &#127864;&#127864; in the evening.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> How dare you all‼ I am not racist whatsoever‼I'll take the classic stance of "I've dated every race". Hiss to you all‼
> 
> Sexist? Yeah, pretty much. &#129464;‍♀


&#128536;

My morning routine is a goodnights sleep &#129528;
Wake up, snooze 15 mins :yawn:
Check UP &#128242;
Get an energy drink &#129321; keys &#128273; wallet &#128179;
Check UP again &#128218;
Look at time... oh shit an hour went by ⏱

That gives me the energy to start off the day right! &#127822;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 443790


Sorry, your post is very, very stupid.

Uneducated and extremely lower class. GHETTO


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

5 miles every day. rain, sleet, 30 degrees. Draw the line if it is already raining before I leave, tho. If rains once I'm gone, that's ok.


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

You think they can afford things like coffee and energy drinks in the ghetto?!?



MiamiKid said:


> Sorry, your post is very, very stupid.
> 
> Uneducated and extremely lower class. GHETTO


Uber supposedly had 10 billion dollars in liquid cash a few weeks ago. They can't even afford to give us sanitizer AND took away our Subway cookies!

At least they let Rohit work from home now


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Sorry, your post is very, very stupid.
> 
> Uneducated and extremely lower class. GHETTO


Errrrrry body stand back , we got some high class up in here . Now please somebody get me a glass of wine before I whip yalll back a hundred years ya here. That's how you sound to me


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

waldowainthrop said:


> @Mkang14 has dated more ethnicities than me, which makes her the superior person. &#128519;


So much fate. .i need to know


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

wastaxinowuber said:


> Uber supposedly had 10 billion dollars in liquid cash a few weeks ago. They can't even afford to give us sanitizer AND took away our Subway cookies!


@MiamiKid Was talking about UBs drug reference.&#128522;


SHalester said:


> Draw the line


Not you too &#129318;‍♀


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ubertool said:


> Errrrrry body stand back , we got some high class up in here . Now please somebody get me a glass of wine before I whip yalll back a hundred years ya here. That's how you sound to me


Will call it the way I see it.

Drugs are not a joke. But meant what I said.

Glorifying a drug like cocaine, crack and heroin is very, very GHETTO. And uneducated. Period.


----------



## wastaxinowuber (Oct 23, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> @MiamiKid Was talking about UBs drug reference.&#128522;
> 
> Not you too &#129318;‍♀


I know lol I'm just ranting because I live down the street from a subway and miss the non driving days where I would go just to get my free cookie. Or go with a receipt code from survey and get *2* free cookies &#128549;


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Will call it the way I see it.
> 
> Drugs are not a joke. But meant what I said.
> 
> Glorifying a drug like cocaine, crack and heroin is very, very GHETTO. And uneducated. Period.


And you are the perfect one, please while I don't use the drugs they preferred , your just another hypocrite as most are . If you or I or anyone for that matter was put under a microscope I dare to say they would find all kinds of cracks, so get off your high horse . You think your some elite , but your no better than anyone on this forum . Now go suck up to your "posse" so you get those likes that people like you crave


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Will call it the way I see it.
> 
> Drugs are not a joke. But meant what I said.
> 
> Glorifying a drug like cocaine, crack and heroin is very, very GHETTO. And uneducated. Period.


I disagree. Cocaine in my days was for the rich . Not ghetto . Still today the 1% get the cleanest cocaine to snored .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

wastaxinowuber said:


> I know lol I'm just ranting because I live down the street from a subway and miss the non driving days where I would go just to get my free cookie. Or go with a receipt code from survey and get *2* free cookies &#128549;


It's like uber gave us a taste of those warm, soft, gooey cookies and then snatched em away just like that


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I disagree. Cocaine in my days was for the rich . Not ghetto . Still today the 1% get the cleanest cocaine to snored .


Like I said, will call it the way I see it.

So to reinforce, saying that glorifying drug usage is GHETTO. Uneducated.



Ubertool said:


> And you are the perfect one, please while I don't use the drugs they preferred , your just another hypocrite as most are . If you or I or anyone for that matter was put under a microscope I dare to say they would find all kinds of cracks, so get off your high horse . You think your some elite , but your no better than anyone on this forum . Now go suck up to your "posse" so you get those likes that people like you crave


Nice grammar.

But to confirm, I look down on the uneducated attempts at humoring illegal drug usage.

And will continue.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I gotta tell ya, I really like your avatar.
> I know that picture. I know the scene and the setting.
> It's a great movie, and he did an outstanding job in it and I don't think he got near the recognition he deserved in doing it.


Underated movie for sure. It's great to watch from a psychological perspective. How crisis can completely change a person from pacifist observer to proactive instigator. He was good in _The Great Escape_ as well.


UberBastid said:


> wtf ... I am really, really high right now ... and I get to rambling about nonsense and opinions that nobody wants to hear.


LOL. I think quarantining at home is making everyone a little squirrelly right now.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Like I said, will call it the way I see it.
> 
> So to reinforce, saying that glorifying drug usage is GHETTO. Uneducated.
> 
> ...


Lmao at you drama queen, I like a good train wreck


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I’ve never touched Cocaine, unless the tiny smudge I took off the guy I was dating at the time counts. The skinny is from tea, lots of it and no sugar or honey added.

but you’ll be surprised it’s the scholarly pple alongside the straight rich (not delusionally rich who just admitted to paying off cc debt with uber recently) that does cocaine and sometimes they’re $$$$$$ and a Nerdy like next level science/math nerds that most here, myself included, cannot comprehend.

anyways, for energy it’s always tea, sugar and just general cardio from fast walking/running away from weirdos that like to approach me on the streets and/or follow me.

I do occasionally use something for focus, that is courtesy of a dear friend, straight from the doc, and he left me a good chunk again last week before he left town.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

Why you guys talking like Uber drivers have a life??? Just shut up and drive...like water was not good enough for ya!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Since women don't fart


Sorry but I call bullshit here


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> In our family (dads side) we have girls with big asses _*and/or*_ big boobs. Even when we look skinny we are considered fat/obese based on weight.


I'll take *"and"* over *"or"* anytime. :smiles:


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ubertool said:


> Lmao at you drama queen, I like a good train wreck


Laugh is on YOU!
&#129315;


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Definitely need coffee. A good night's sleep is preferred, but not required. I'm not my charming, witty self without the coffee fix. 😁 As difficult as this might be to imagine, you wouldn't want to be around me if I don't have coffee. Haha!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> I'll take *"and"* over *"or"* anytime. :smiles:


Some of my family (The Kang Girls and our guy cousin)&#128522;.

I partially covered my face.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Loose leaf English Breakfast tea, brewed hella strong, with honey and cream yo! Over the years I've become a bit of a tea snob, but I still just do English Breakfast for my every day thing. There's nothing like a nice cup of tea in the morning! ... Also, I'd probably die from caffeine withdraws if I didn't have it!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Well, much to my surprise and no small amount of chagrin I woke up this morning ... yea, I think I'll leave it there.

I didn't know @MiamiKid was so concerned about my health. I am pleasantly surprised and touched by his outpouring of love.

And, yea, I never tried to hide my ghetto upbringing. I grew up in a little town by the name of Richmond - the one in California. About as ghetto as you can get. It's a 'burb of Oakland with a definite East Oakland feel to it. I was the only white boy for six blocks in any direction in my neighborhood. 
I learned how to run and fight - in that order.
All of the people (except one) that I grew up with are either dead or in prison.

After decades of college educations, world travel and study, wearing three piece suits ... the ghetto edge is still there. It can be seen by those who can see.

I am not the least bit ashamed about who I am. It's taken me 66 years to get here, and here I am. 
As Popeye was known to say: "I am what I am, and that's all what I am."

Don't worry Miami, I'm ok.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Well, much to my surprise and no small amount of chagrin I woke up this morning ... yea, I think I'll leave it there.
> 
> I didn't know @MiamiKid was so concerned about my health. I am pleasantly surprised and touched by his outpouring of love.
> 
> ...


Glad to know you're okay. Everyone's been concerned.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Also, I'd probably die from caffeine withdraws if I didn't have it!


I went to a friends cabin to do some fishing.
A lake up in the mtns near Susanville. Eagle Lake.

We get up in the morning, I smell coffee cooking ... yum.
Drank two cause nobody makes it strong enough.

Great day fishing ... but as the afternoon wore on I started feeling real sore. Just ache everywhere. Felt like low fever. Dull throbbing pain behind my eyes. Damn, catching a cold?
Went to bed early that night.

Got up next morning, coffee cooking yum. NOW the headache is a pounding one, banging on the back of my eyes. Bad headache. Not well. Hanging head in coffee cup, looked up on the counter near the coffee pot ... guess what's there ... SANKA. A can of decaff 'coffee'.
He jumped when I yelled ... "WTF !!! Dude, you trying to commit suicide? DeCaff coffee?''

Rummaged around in the cupboard till I found a box of Lipton tea. Dude says, "That's really old." I just glared at him with red rimmed eyes. Put four or five bags in my hot cup of pseudo-coffee - and a mere few minutes later I felt a LOT better.

To this day, I don't think he realized how close he came ... good thing we were fishing, and not hunting.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I know you wrote "morning energy" but the best way to "bang out the day" is to get up early, work about eight hours, take a two hour nap and work a few more hours then get about six hours sleep.

This guys not lazy,










He's just taking an afternoon siesta.

When I'm at the ranch I usually work from 7 am to 9 pm. with a two hour break during the hottest part of the day.

I've gotten so used to it I still do it when I'm here.

The 9-5 work day has just been around a couple hundred years due to the industrial revolution.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I often take a mid afternoon nap -- only about 15 minutes.
Back when I was driving ambulance we worked three days on, two days off... then two days on, three days off.

I learned how to take a 15 minute nap between runs when we were really slammed. I could go for days taking a dozen quick naps a day. I can close my eyes, go into a REM sleep and wake up without any type of alarm in fifteen minutes and feel great.

Back when business was normal, I would close the door to my office, kick back in the chair and close my eyes and snore for a few minutes. The door was clear glass so people would see me and 'leave the old man alone.' LoL.

Now, there's nobody there but me so I leave to door open for my nap.
*sigh*
I never thought I'd get to the point where I would miss the company of humans.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

observer said:


> I know you wrote "morning energy" but the best way to "bang out the day" is to get up early, work about eight hours, take a two hour nap and work a few more hours then get about six hours sleep.
> 
> This guys not lazy,
> 
> ...


I tend to walk into work fashionable later in the day (10 or 11ish). I don't really have a mandatory schedule so doesn't matter. But sometimes we'll have to come in super early for a meeting like 7 or 8 and the day just drags &#128553;. Not sure why.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> I tend to walk into work fashionable later in the day (10 or 11ish). I don't really have a mandatory schedule so doesn't matter. But sometimes we'll have to come in super early for a meeting like 7 or 8 and the day just drags &#128553;. Not sure why.


When I was a GM I didn't have a set schedule either but I LOVE working so I generally put in 14 hour days there too.

The only exceptions I made were when my kids had a basketball, football or volleyball game. Those always had priority over work.

I never missed one of their games.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Ubertool said:


> Lmao at you drama queen, I like a good train wreck


Me too every time I read your comments . You are my favorite tool train wreck . You amuse me . I thank you for that . Mashallah


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Biphasic sleep.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sc...sleep-in-two-shifts-maybe-we-should-again/amp
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.hi...-humans-sleep-in-8-hour-cycles-biphasic-facts


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

I could do this job without coffee but it would be 2 to 3 times harder. Same with studying/programming.

5 hour energy gave me a heart murmur once after a year of using it once a day and I never ever bought another one after that incident.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> He said that he likes to "see my seasoned patients carry ten or twenty pounds more than the book says they should have. If you ever get sick, like real sick - you may need that storage."


I have a close friend who survived pancreatic cancer - 15 years now. He weighed 300 pounds when he started his treatment, and he lost 100. Most of us could never lose that much weight and live, so yeah, you may need those extra pounds.

Reading all these posts makes me feel inadequate. I get up and drink *one *cup of black coffee while I read emails and news headlines on my iPad. I have never tasted an energy drink of any kind. Hell, I have never even tasted Mountain Dew. The only time I have any kind of soft drink it will have some whisky or rum in it. I usually drink a glass of whisky every afternoon and then a whole bunch of red wine. I am diabetic, and my doc said, after looking at my lab tests, "Whatever you are drinking, your liver loves it." Liver functions have been excellent for many years.

I don't check my blood sugar all that often because it is almost always very good. A1C is 5.9, the top of the normal scale. I get a physical for my pilot certificate every year, a diabetic checkup every six months, and a VA physical every year, and I am very healthy. I walk five miles a day. I avoid processed foods when I can, take meds for diabetes, hypertension and cholesterol. I am 74 and plan to live forever. So far, so good.


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> As Popeye was known to say: "I am what I am, and that's all what I am."


I only remember the stuff about eating me spinach &#129335;‍♂.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Elland Rd said:


> I only remember the stuff about eating me spinach &#129335;‍♂.


Who is Popeye?


----------



## Elland Rd (Feb 26, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Who is Popeye?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Elland Rd said:


> View attachment 444616


Got it. Time to load up on the Spinach! &#128170;


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

A full 12 cup coffee Carafe and i am good to go. Or in otherwords 3 large coffee's


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I went to a friends cabin to do some fishing.
> A lake up in the mtns near Susanville. Eagle Lake.
> 
> We get up in the morning, I smell coffee cooking ... yum.
> ...


Ha! That's funny. My moms hometown is Susanville! Gotta love those Eagle Lake trout! I haven't been fishing there since I was a kid. Pretty area though. I still have extended family in the area, I should probably go visit one of these days.

Yeah, not getting your caffeine is NOT cool. A few times I've ended up in situations where I've gone more than maybe 12 hours without it, and it starts to get nasty right away. Stuff like staying at a friends house and they don't have any coffee/tea or whatever. At first you just feel off, like you're not a whole human being... Then the headaches can kick in. Not good. I prefer tea, but will definitely drink coffee if I need to to stave off the feeling of death from not getting my drug of choice!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ballard_Driver said:


> a! That's funny. My moms hometown is Susanville! Gotta love those Eagle Lake trout! I haven't been fishing there since I was a kid.


did you know that Fish n Game tried to transplant those fish from Eagle Lake to other lakes, and they won't live.
They're a pale color, almost a ghost gray color ... no other trout in the world like it.
The don't taste any different though ... proof that no matter what color they are on the outside, they all pink on the inside.



Gilby said:


> survived pancreatic cancer - 15 years now


That like ... almost _*never*_ happens.
Tell your friend to save his money on lottery tickets, and be careful crossing the street ... he has used up ALL of his luck allotment.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> That like ... almost _*never*_ happens.
> Tell your friend to save his money on lottery tickets, and be careful crossing the street ... he has used up ALL of his luck allotment.


I know. It killed my oldest son two years ago in about five months. He was just 46.

My friend Thom not only survived, but also has had a major improvement in employment. Like me, he has a career in local television. Even with the virus, advertising revenue has been very strong. Once the election is over... who knows?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> In our family (dads side) we have girls with big asses


Just more to kiss and worship :x3:


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> What do you use/do for energy in the morning? What gets you ready to start *Ubering*, working, taking care of kids, household, etc?
> 
> I need a good nights sleep, 5 hour energy and morning exercise. As long as I get those 3 things in I can take on anything.
> 
> I love breakfast but unfortunately skip it most days.


This post header should have read:

*Morning Energy, Bang Out &#128165; *


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> This post header should have read:
> 
> *Morning Energy, Bang Out &#128165;*


To obvious &#129323;&#129325;


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> To obvious &#129323;&#129325;


Says: the feels so good being bad.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> did you know that Fish n Game tried to transplant those fish from Eagle Lake to other lakes, and they won't live.
> They're a pale color, almost a ghost gray color ... no other trout in the world like it.
> The don't taste any different though ... proof that no matter what color they are on the outside, they all pink on the inside.


I didn't! That's crazy. It's funny how minor adaptions can make an animal super successful in one environment, but a small change and they're screwed. Maybe they should make half breeds that might live somewhere else, but still have some of their cool coloring!

Dirty


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ballard_Driver said:


> I didn't! That's crazy. It's funny how minor adaptions can make an animal super successful in one environment, but a small change and they're screwed. Maybe they should make half breeds that might live somewhere else, but still have some of their cool coloring!
> 
> Dirty :wink:


I think they found that the water in Eagle Lake is more acidic than most other mountain lakes.
Mother nature rocks.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> What do you use/do for energy in the morning? What gets you ready to start *Ubering*, working, taking care of kids, household, etc?
> 
> I need a good nights sleep, 5 hour energy and morning exercise. As long as I get those 3 things in I can take on anything.
> 
> I love breakfast but unfortunately skip it most days.


A nice pink muffin light on the hair.


----------

